# What do you think about this pair?



## etcher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Loading up with some apple chips

Loadin up some 5# mild cheddar cheese

Get the smoker a go'in

Checking after an hour

Thirty minutes before being done.

Done and ready for the frig.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang, How Big Are Those?  They Look Great...


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Those are five pounders.  I can' find any swiss in 5 pounders any more.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a great looking smoke - Nice Qview too


----------



## raceyb (Dec 20, 2009)

Good looking cheese!


----------

